# Puch 130



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2013)

Picked up this Puch 130 at the local scrap yard for pennies. This is the before photo. Im working on it now and it's turning out to be a very nice bike. 





here is the in progress pic


----------



## OldRider (Mar 29, 2013)

I like it  Ten years ago I couldn't even give those road bikes away, nobody wanted them. Now folks realize that the mountainbike is not the end all be all, the tide has turned!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2013)

some more progress, I have a set of rims that I had hanging around so I at least could tune the gearing. It cleaned up really well. now I just need to clean the wheels, put brake pads and cables on, new tire, and put some bar tape on there and it'll be good to go.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 11, 2013)

It's all done and ready to ride!


----------



## Mayberry (Apr 13, 2013)

*Nice*

Great job, the bike came out beautiful.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2013)

That's nice!


----------

